# Marjerie *NSFW*  lingerie



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2014)

Just met her today, 



_POR6657-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

I have to admit, finding new ways to stay original in the studio is a real challenge.




_POR6667-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## e.rose (Jul 12, 2014)

Okay, but seriously... where the hell do you get all these chicks?

Are they paying clients? Or are you just surrounded by seriously hot Asian women, just waiting around, willing to dress down in their intimates for your talented camera?

I have to know.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 12, 2014)

Do you like this one better? 

She is freaking hot isn't she, ya. I swear I started to sweat. Uhm, yes, I am surrounded by beautiful exotic women who are all pretty much hoping I'll find time to work with them. My client work isn't nearly as exciting, no, these are for the most part just college girls who want pretty pics. I am reaching the end of my desire to do trade shoots anymore and will start charging even these little cuties a fee....kinda feel bad, like taking money for something I enjoy too much but that's where I'm headed. 


 I will be working with Marjerie again Monday at the beach, if weather permits.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah, this one is much better, haha.


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dang.. I like it. Sorry I have nothing to add on critique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 13, 2014)

This one works well all around Trevor. Lighting, pose, background. Just spectacular!


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 13, 2014)

Beautiful!! And I seriously love the location! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 13, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Beautiful!! And I seriously love the location! Thanks for sharing!


Yeah, what she said!


----------



## mishele (Jul 13, 2014)

Trever, you are one lucky bastard...just sayin


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 13, 2014)

This one truly is great in my book! The lighting, the background, and the pose is just wonderful!!!

As great as your photos are, I wouldn't feel bad at all charging those young ladies.
You make everyone of them look incredible in every shot!!!:hail:


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 13, 2014)

Just finished this one, what do you think?



_POR6667-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 13, 2014)

I know its super hard to do, but watch your backgrounds. In my opinion, the door, or window thing to the left is distracting.

Other than that, I have zero complaints and your obviously great at what you do.


----------



## jsm190 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh, now I see there is a door thing to the left. Don't know how I missed that the first I looked at it.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 13, 2014)

At first I was going to just clone it out but after a long look I decided it added a backbone or what's the damn word to her stance.


----------



## Rick50 (Jul 13, 2014)

The door but also the lighting seems better to me on the 1st one. 2nd one is a bit more erotic but I'm
not sure that's what she wants it to be.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 13, 2014)

Of course that's what she wants it to be  I'd consider my work to be on a rather sensual side and the girls whom I work with choose me for that reason. Same lighting on both images but variation in my post perhaps?


----------

